# M4YTHO from Vaperite



## Vaperite South Africa (27/5/17)

Perfect for a group vape. The M4YTHO will be available from Vaperite shortly. R4995 each





​

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## andro (27/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Perfect for a group vape. The M4YTHO will be available from Vaperite shortly. R4995 each
> 
> View attachment 95931
> 
> ...



Look interesting. But i dont understand what is the central unit ? Just a battery or what does it cool down?


----------



## Halfdaft (27/5/17)

It looks essentially like a totally electronic hubbly.. I really don't get the point of it.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/5/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It looks essentially like a totally electronic hubbly.. I really don't get the point of it.



Understand that this is primarily a commercial application for vape shops wanting to allow customers to taste juice or for restaurants to rent them out like they do for hubbly. For the odd well heeled vaper it would make for a great party item but it is definitely not something you would use on a daily basis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (27/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Understand that this is primarily a commercial application for vape shops wanting to allow customers to taste juice or for restaurants to rent them out like they do for hubbly. For the odd well heeled vaper it would make for a great party item but it is definitely not something you would use on a daily basis


That makes far more sense.. thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## andro (27/5/17)

And what does the center of the unit actually does @Vaperite South Africa ?


----------



## Christos (27/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Perfect for a group vape. The M4YTHO will be available from Vaperite shortly. R4995 each
> 
> View attachment 95931
> 
> ...



I would so put this in my office!


----------



## KZOR (28/5/17)

This makes zero sense to me no matter what angle i try to look at it.
I for one would never use it when it is in a vape shop because it would look like a couple of patients sitting in intensive care unit of a hospital sharing a breathing apparatus in an attempt to try and stay alive. Might even look like four guys trying to bring a dustbin back to life by blowing air into its plastic lungs or four apprentice vampires learning the art of basic nighttime skills.
If it was intended to test juices then the current method of just switching attys, with hygienic tip covers, on something like a iJust battery mod would be way more practical in terms of time management and efficiency of testing a variety of different juices.
Not sure how far the red tubing can extend but looks to me that four vapours will have the opportunity to really be close to one another during a session which to me is not a way to relax since my comfort zone will defo be invaded.
Don't see this as a option in a pub or club situation either since most vapers have pride in their setups and would not give that up in exchange for this setup.
Where it might work is as a novelty item for non-vapours that want to start vaping and want to experience what it is all about. Or maybe also in a competition situation where vapours have to "quess the juice".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/5/17)

KZOR said:


> This makes zero sense to me no matter what angle i try to look at it.
> I for one would never use it when it is in a vape shop because it would look like a couple of patients sitting in intensive care unit of a hospital sharing a breathing apparatus in an attempt to try and stay alive. Might even look like four guys trying to bring a dustbin back to life by blowing air into its plastic lungs or four apprentice vampires learning the art of basic nighttime skills.
> If it was intended to test juices then the current method of just switching attys, with hygienic tip covers, on something like a iJust battery mod would be way more practical in terms of time management and efficiency of testing a variety of different juices.
> Not sure how far the red tubing can extend but looks to me that four vapours will have the opportunity to really be close to one another during a session which to me is not a way to relax since my comfort zone will defo be invaded.
> ...



Agree brother.
And at the price one can buy 10x Ijust 2 setups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree brother.
> And at the price one can buy 10x Ijust 2 setups.


Different strokes for different folks. We have already sold a few of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (2/6/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Different strokes for different folks. We have already sold a few of them.


U may have sold one more to me if u ever bothered to reply to the question i asked you twice in this same tread.
Glws at this point you lost mine .


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/17)

andro said:


> U may have sold one more to me if u ever bothered to reply to the question i asked you twice in this same tread.
> Glws at this point you lost mine .



Hi Andro, sorry for not replying sooner but your question was a lot more complicated than the others on this thread and I have been in the USA up until yesterday. The units arrived while I was in the USA. I opened one up yesterday and the answer to your question is that the power supply is a tower type located in the centre with a special fan that is optimized to cool the power supply unit. I hope that answers your question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

